# [RESOLU] [XORG] Probleme de Fonts  en dualscreen

## 256JMaN

Bonjour à tous ! 

Voila mon petit problème :

Sur ma config je dispose d'un ecran TFT 19' classique qui à une résolution de 1280x1024 branché en DVI et juste à coté j'ai ma télé LCD 22" (résolution 1360x768 branché en VGA) que j'ajoute en twinview via nvidia-settings quand bon me semble.

Le soucis, c'est que je ne comprends pas pourquoi mes fonts qui etaient normal en single screen "rétrécissent" en dualscreen. j'ai l'impression qu'une font en taille 9 à la taille d'une font de 3 (ce qui est pas tres agréable pour lire, du coup je suis obligé de la passé en taille 18 pour pouvoir lire les info sans ma loupe, et quand je revient en singlescreen je doit les remettre ne taille 9 pour ne pas avoir des écriture énorme) 

J'ai remarqué que sur chromium le fonts des menu subissent ce rétrécissement et pas le contenu affiché par ce dernier.

j'utilise KDE et voici mon xorg.conf 

```

  # nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@livecd)  Sun Sep  5 09:34:06 Local time zone must be set--see zic manual page 2010

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder58)  Thu Apr 22 20:35:23 PDT 2010

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "OEM 22W_LCD_TV"

    HorizSync       31.5 - 80.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 9800 GT"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +1280+0"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "1"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +1280+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Last edited by 256JMaN on Sat Oct 09, 2010 9:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

ça sent le DPI foireux en dual head. Essaye de forcer le DPI, soit grâce à une appli de ton DM (Gnome, KDE, Xfce..), soit vian xrandr --dpi ,  soit encore directement dans xorg.conf.

Exemple ici : http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg#Display_Size_and_DPI

----------

## 256JMaN

Super !  

(j'aurai du y penser quand même   :Rolling Eyes:  )

dans kde j'ai modifié cette option :  systemsettings ; apparence > Polices > force Fonts DPI et on choisis  120 ou 96 

Et mes yeux te disent merci !  :Shocked: 

----------

## guilc

Pour nvidia, tu peux aussi le régler dans le xorg.conf, en ajoutant ceci dans la section Device (option du driver nvidia) :

```
Option      "DPI"                   "98x98"
```

Cela à l'avantage de ne pas dépendre de kde ou autre.

Accessoirement, pourquoi je met 98dpi ?

Ben essaye  :Wink:  Le rendu des fontes à l'écran est LARGEMENT meilleur à 98dpi que 96dpi (qui pourtant est la valeur "standard"  :Wink: )

----------

